# Deux session:deux système d'éxploitation



## esv^^ (19 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis sur powerbook G4 (et ouais! ça date!) et je tourne sur Tiger; Je voulais savoir s'il étais possible de créer deus partition sur mon DDI et d'installer sur la 2° une session sur Léopard?
Si oui, comment faire?
Est ce que je pourrais choisir ma session au démarrage ou au pire en ouvrant le bidule de lancement (-alt au démarrage)?
Merci pour vos réponse!

esv^^


----------



## Sly54 (19 Février 2012)

Evite de multiposter, on ne sait plus ou répondre... 

DU coup, ce fil pourrait être fermé.


----------



## esv^^ (19 Février 2012)

ok alors j'invite les personnes intéressées à se diriger vers ce lien http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/2-sessions-2-os-differents-1024992.html#post10954752


----------

